# bike a-go-go



## nocwrench (Nov 17, 2005)

Who's going to the Bike-a-gogo? 10/20/07 in Santa Fe. "A celebration of women and bicycles" Over 35 exhibitors, should be fun and informative. 
http://www.pedalqueens.com/gogo.html


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Damn....that's literally in my back yard. Wasn't planning, but mebbe I'll take the wife.


----------

